# Chrome beendet Download nicht



## Polyethylen (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich über Google Chrome eine etwas größere Datei (mehr als 10 MB) herunterladen will, schließt er das Update nie ab. Beispielsweise hängt er sich dann bei 34,3 MB von 34,5 MB auf, oder lädt sogar alles runter (laut Anzeige), aber "lässt die Datei nicht los".
Irgendwann, nach ein paar Minuten meldet der Browser "Netzwerkfehler". Ganz selten klappt es auch mal nach ewigen Wartens.
Jedoch kann ich ohne Probleme die gleichen Dateien mit dem Internet Explorer downloaden, was aber auf Dauer doch nervig ist...
Hab schon die Beta-Version von Chrome probiert, nur die hilft auch nicht weiter. Verwende ansonsten Win 8.1 64 Bit 
Hab nochmal einen Screen von meiner Internetverbindung angehängt, auch wenn es an der nicht liegen dürfte... (bei den Noise-Margin Werten noch einen Punkt vor der letzten Ziffer denken, der fehlt^^)
Der Fehler tritt auch erst seit ca. einer Woche auf...

lg


----------

